# Brachypelma albopilosum spiderling advice



## david30 (Apr 12, 2011)

write i have read the data sheets and that but i have ordered a spiderling which will be delivered tommorrow and wanted any advice possible i.e feeding guide as this will be my first spiderling and all advice will be really appreciated and i cant wait i am excited lol i got tigling nervousness in me tummy lol


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 12, 2011)

How big is she/he?


----------



## smoothie4l (Apr 12, 2011)

B, albopilosums are amazing tarantulas! there are two ways
to feed a spiderling, 

Powerfeeding: the purpose of power feeding is to make the spiderling grow up faster. this is when you feed the spiderling once a day and keep going untill it begins to molt (aka, stops taking food). 

Normal: it is the same with adults, feeding them once or twice a week, will keep it healthy and happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockrox1 (Apr 12, 2011)

ohh i just bought two albo last week and it is super small... about 0.5cm. the smallest T I ever taken care of. just give it a small roach twice a week or for better feeding, kill the roach before giving it to the T. One of my albo just lost a leg to a roach. I know its pretty insignificant thing because it will grow back after molt but its quite a shock to see.


----------



## david30 (Apr 12, 2011)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> How big is she/he?


the store told me about 1cm/10mm

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




smoothie4l said:


> B, albopilosums are amazing tarantulas! there are two ways
> to feed a spiderling,
> 
> Powerfeeding: the purpose of power feeding is to make the spiderling grow up faster. this is when you feed the spiderling one day and keep going untill it begins to molt (aka, stops taking food).
> ...


thank you i wanna him/her hopefully female to grow calm steady pace.
is there benefits to power feeding apart from the obvios being growing faster

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

just received email me new spider will be here 2moz


----------



## david30 (Apr 13, 2011)

me spiderling as just come and he/she is in her little home does any have some pics of there housing for ideas for me to maybe use in mine


----------



## KoriTamashii (Apr 13, 2011)

david30 said:


> me spiderling as just come and he/she is in her little home does any have some pics of there housing for ideas for me to maybe use in mine


If it's small, there's no reason to bother with fancy housing. A deli cup well-packed with substrate will do just fine.


----------



## david30 (Apr 13, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> If it's small, there's no reason to bother with fancy housing. A deli cup well-packed with substrate will do just fine.


ok thanks for that its my first spiderling i want do everything just write

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotty Allen (Apr 13, 2011)

I am currently raising a baby _albopilosum _as well.  It lives in a small pill bottle with about 3 cm. of peat moss getting a couple of drops of water as required to keep it a little moist.  I give it a squashed small cricket or meal worm once or twice a week, it is thriving and has moulted a couple of times already in the month that I have had it.


----------



## david30 (Apr 13, 2011)

Scotty Allen said:


> I am currently raising a baby _albopilosum _as well.  It lives in a small pill bottle with about 3 cm. of peat moss getting a couple of drops of water as required to keep it a little moist.  I give it a squashed small cricket or meal worm once or twice a week, it is thriving and has moulted a couple of times already in the month that I have had it.


thats really cool i cant wait i am so excited


----------



## Rue (Apr 13, 2011)

I got one too, just last week.  It immediately dug a burrow...and the other day dragged a pinhead cricket down there...

Good luck with your little guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## malevolentrobot (Apr 13, 2011)

i have two ant sized .25" B. albos as well as a bigger 1.25" s(pider)ling. all three have burrowed and are often seen, as rue already stated, dragging meals down the burrow with them. the .25" slings eat a lot, but it never seems like it! usually 2-3 pinheads will suffice until a moult is what i've seen so far, with moults averaging 4-6wks when they are under 1". granted your results may be different depending on how often you feed and how toasty you keep them.

as far as housing, i stay simple and keep them in 2oz condiment cups and the bigger one just graduated to a 16oz deli. they don't seem to care for anything other than enough sub to tunnel, and food fairly often.

good luck with your wee one!


----------



## synyster (Apr 13, 2011)

david30 said:


> the store told me about 1cm/10mm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Brachypelmas have a really slow growth rate, so powerfeeding them is only to make them molt quicker and grow bigger, faster. Personally, i feed all my slings one a week and the only time I will powerfeed a spider is between a molt and reproduction. Housing in a pill case half filled with substrate will be fine for a while as they hardly grow between each molt. These T's are really hardy though and can adapt to alot of different environments. Keep it at room temps (19-24 celcius) and 40-60% humidity. not too moist as this will kill your sling. Have fun with your new T and thanks for purchasing a CB sling as most people tend to buy adult WC brachy's from the corner pet store since it's so long for them to reach adult size


----------



## david30 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks all i try and get a pic of me little 1 soon


----------

